

Ask HN: When were dev tools first introduced? Has 'view source' always existed? - oluoluoxenfree

Had a discussion about this at my bootcamp today, and thought it was a really interesting part of web history.<p>Given the open nature of the web I assume view source has always been a thing in all browsers.<p>Thanks for any answers.
======
nelsonic
View Source has been available since "The Beginning"; its how we learned html
back in the day. As @Aredridel says, (the grandfather of all browsers) Mosaic
had it. And since Internet Explorer was based on Mosaic, IE had it View Source
from the start too.

Here's a good history lesson on "The Birth of Mosaic":
[http://www.nsf.gov/news/special_reports/nsf-
net/bina.jsp](http://www.nsf.gov/news/special_reports/nsf-net/bina.jsp)

------
joeblau
First tool I ever used that I remember being good was Firebug which I was
using around 2006-2007. That was one of my main reasons for using Firefox at
that point. Once Google Chrome came along with it's inspector, I switched
browsers.

------
Lorenz-Kraft
Like said, the "view source" as viewing the html text source code has been
around for ever. But the "Inspect Element" OR "visual representation of the
DOM Tree" has been established AT LEAST since IE8 with the F12 Developer
Tools.

------
aredridel
Netscape 3 had so.e rudimentary dev tools, and a WYSIWYG editor that were dev
tools, abd a JavaScript console.

------
aredridel
View source has been around forever. NCSA Mosaic had it.

